

India Is Burning: How Rapid Growth Is Destroying Its Environment and Future - rblion
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/02/india-is-burning-how-rapid-growth-is-destroying-its-environment-and-future/253214/

======
rblion
Globalization = colonization by corporations

